# Finally a Keeper Striper!!! LBI



## Surf_Pier_Guy

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! I am still smiling! 

It started off rough. Set the alarm clock for 4:30PM instead of AM. Got on the road @ 7:45am. Got gas @ Wava n then the car wouldn't start...the battery replacment that I had held off for 2 months now, yup the battery died! Perfect timing. Got a jump start and drove off hoping to get to an Auto Parts store along the way. While listening the radio Advanced Auto Parts commercial came on the air...yup, they said need a battery replacement?...come to Advanced Auto we can test and/or replace your battery.

Got to LBI Autoparts and while replacing the battery the cable terminal broke. Bought a replacement and after modifying it I was back on the road.

Got bait @ Fisherman's Headquarters and on the beach @ 11:00am. @ noon the smaller of the two poles bends over and the bait clicker singing!!! 

Set the Hook hard and burned my thumb!!! Felt the power and a head shake, no skate or Big Blue I thought.

Fish ran left and I chased it 50 yards down the beach...20 minutes later I reached under the gills and onto the beach.

50 inch and 39lbs!!!!

Since it was hot and sunny, packed up and went home...as the tide started coming in (high tide 2:30PM)

Lessons Learned:

-have good leader and line.
-don't use a leader smaller than 60lb test
-if you tie a bad hi/lo right, start over (hand tied this rigged 3 times the night before because the dropper loop knot did not look right).
-8/0 should be the smallest hook, when using a bunk chunk, even that looked small! I saw people out there using size 5/0 and hook point hidden.
-take time when sticking your sand spike onto the sand...i had the long one and burying it deep in there and it almost came off. 
-loosen the drag and/or leave the clicker on
-NEVER give up...after 4 years this was my first keeper EVER!

Fish broke one the hi/lo line where the hook was, sinker line broke off but one of the hi/lo line was barely attached.
Contents in the stomach had 3 bunker chunks with one having a hook still attached!

Sam


----------



## parkstreet1234

Wow, Congrats and thanks for the tips. I use 5/0 and 6/0 perhaps to small....

About your car, but a Jump Box, this is the same one that AAA caries, and it can jumper about 3+ cars a night. It can also jump trucks and it even started a car that was previously under water and beyond repair. 

It's a Jump Box. I carry it all the time. Esp when I go fishing in remote locations, I also use it to help other people who are in dire straights....

http://www.amazon.com/Clore-Automot...JLP6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321284460&sr=8-1


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy

Thank you! I will have to get that Jump box! I had to wait at WAVA until someone was nice enough with cables and willing to jump me. I also had days when people had asked for help and I was not able to assist.

Yes, 8/0-9/0 if you are going to use Bunker Chunks. Even with 8/0 Octopus I had a hard time getting the point through. These bunker are thick. I caught that Striper on a small piece, the tail end. I've seen people use the Head and 5/0 looks tiny compared to the bait.

I think the smaller hooks would work fine on Clams. I was told a lot of cows were caught Friday and 90% was caught using chunk bunker.
My reel was a Pinnacle Coastal 30 baitcaster (Shimano 400 series or Garcia 6500 series size)with 17lb mono and the last 25 yards i had attached a 50 braid. I had it on a 8' 6" St. Croix casting. I like the cheaper, old school spider wire braid...it's the thicker green colered ones. Good Luck! They are out there!

Sam


----------



## RuddeDogg

Congrats. In the fall, for the bunker heads I use the Gammi Big River Bait hooks in 10/0 and for chunks I use owner 9/0 and 10/0 circles. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy

Thanks RuddeDogg! Yes, there are there. I've tried for 4 years and this was my very first keeper!!! I am amazed at how much power that fish had. Put a hurtin' on my rig, line and even rod. Thank you everyone for sharing all the knowledge from over the years of reading and posting on this site! I will continue to learn and share my experiences. 

FYI: LBI surf....any stretch of beach. When there are in like that the cruising schools will find your bait. Just make sure you have the right gear and tackle. Good Luck!

Sam


----------



## parkstreet1234

The jump boxes are really great, they jump many cars and truck and hardly ever need to be recharged. Also, when they are charged they really hold it. It is a nice feeling to help someone else when they are broke down without hope. 

I have been using 5/0 and 6/0. I have no problem putting the bait through on the hook, but perhaps if I am looking for striper I should try 8/0 and 9/0. I will let you know the results, thanks for the tip!

Well, I am ready with the gear, I have 80lb braid, Ugly Stick 9' and 11' and new Daiwa reels. Last time I went I caught a ton of skates, but I did bring them home and cooked them  I have never caught a striper and this is my 2nd or 3rd year. I've caught small blues, and sharks. I hope to go next weekend, perhaps I should do an all nighter at SH...


----------



## HuskyMD

Nice catch! I'd love to see a picture if you have one. Since I know I'll never catch a 50"er. Largest I ever got in MD was 39.5" from the beach.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy

<a href="http://s1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee516/oduart99/Surf%20Fishing/?action=view&current=Striper.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee516/oduart99/Surf%20Fishing/Striper.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy

<a href="http://s1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee516/oduart99/Surf%20Fishing/?action=view&current=SurfRods.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee516/oduart99/Surf%20Fishing/SurfRods.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

View right before the big run. Of course the little setup would get the hit.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Holy cow a human size striper!!! Nice catch!


----------



## TunaFish

Congratulations on your keeper. Nice looking bass.


----------



## Fishbreath

Most excellent story with good lessons learned.  Congrats on the cow!! Great fish!!


----------



## earl of DC

xcellent catch !!!


----------



## Samblam

Good lord man that thing is huge


----------



## RuddeDogg

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## cockroachjr.

Mooooooooooo!! Congrats on an amazing cow.


----------



## sand flea

Perty work Surf_Pier_Guy. Not many guys out there in the 50"+ club.


----------



## Smittroc

what a hog!!


----------



## biggestsquid

Well SPG --- you certainly know how to get your first keeper. That is a striper of a lifetime and it sounds like you handled it perfectly. Congratulations!!!


----------



## wallhanger

good work dude


----------



## Manlystanley

Oh Man. I started fishing this past year and got a 22 Inch stripper (MD law is different?). Anyways, your fish makes mine look dinky. Congrats big guy! I hope to catch one like that some day!!! Did I say I'm super impressed?

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Bigfisherman

Looks like someone ought to be heading to the taxidermist. A fish that good looking should be proudly displayed. 

Excellent job.


----------



## HuskyMD

VERY NICE, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Yup. The BIG fish are finally here.


----------



## mytmouse

Great report and catch man!!!


----------



## BlueHwy

Nice story. Great fish!


----------



## Swanny12

I know this is a year old thread, but I was doing some searching for Striper fishing in Jersey and have to say WOW!!!
One hell of a fish!

Lookin' to get one this year.


----------



## J Barbosa

Old thread but congrats anyway.

My first striper was probably around 30" on an ava and I lost it after it was already half beached. I was in the bay and this fish broke my cheap reel so I was walking backwards and then the lure came free and he wiggled back into the water by the time I got there.

The next fish I actually landed after a long fight and help from a fisherman nearby. It was about 25lbs (never weighed) and it took me a long time to get it in and I almost lost it. My 20lb mono was so stretched the next time I cast it just coiled up.

It took me a *long* time to catch a fish that big again but I was hooked for life.


----------



## phillyguy

Still looking for my first 40incher let alone a 50. My first keeper was off the sand in Ocean City after school one fall day. Nothing like getting home from school, grabbing the rod jumping on the bike and heading to the beach.


----------



## CTS2513

for 50 inches 39 lbs i think there is something wrong, either the lenght is off or the weight a 50 inch fish should be atleast mid 40 and alot of times in the 50s


----------



## RuddeDogg

Nothing wrong with the size and weight at all. It happens, especially here during the Spring run.


----------

